# Problems with WR on IE9



## CarlosRapido

À chaque fois que je tente d'écrire ou de modifier un message sur WR avec IE9 la page gèle et le message ne passe pas, je dois donc aller sur FFox pour compléter l'opération.

Y as-t-il un problème de compatibilité avec IE9, ou biens ceci n'arrive t-il qu'à moi?  

Ciao;
Carlos Rapido


----------



## 涼宮

You're not the only one! Whenever I want to post on WR I have to open Firefox, this has been happening since WR updated months ago. I wonder if we'll ever be able to post again from IE.


----------



## mkellogg

Does this happen to everybody using IE9?

Suzumiya, do you know a date when it started?


----------



## 涼宮

It started right after you updated to the new version, remember that long thread you opened where many complained about the new design, etc? that you were asking people to tell you about bugs they find, etc, with the old version everything was perfect, right after the update IE freezes whenever we post. , that's the most exact date I can give you.


----------



## mkellogg

OK. I was wondering if it was at some other time.  I'm afraid there isn't much I can do about it right now.


----------



## Peterdg

mkellogg said:


> Does this happen to everybody using IE9?
> 
> Suzumiya, do you know a date when it started?


I don't know if it happens to everybody with IE9, but it happens to me too. (my new computer broke down, so I'm back to IE8 and that doesn't show the same problem)


----------



## mkellogg

I've been doing some testing with Suzumiya and I think I've found a partial solution.

This solution works when creating a new thread, clicking Go Advanced to reply to a thread and when writing a private message.  Basically, anywhere but the Quick Reply box.

Let me know if it works for you or not.

Mike


----------



## 涼宮

Is there any reason why there are so many issues with IE?


----------



## mkellogg

涼宮 said:


> Is there any reason why there are so many issues with IE?


There are standards for all web browsers and Microsoft has often ignored them in the past, deciding to do something different.  Microsoft is getting better, but there are still many incompatibilities.


----------



## Egmont

mkellogg said:


> There are standards for all web browsers and Microsoft has often ignored them in the past, deciding to do something different.  Microsoft is getting better, but there are still many incompatibilities.


True. When IE had about three-quarters of the browser market, people had no choice but to make Web sites compatible with it no matter what it did. Today IE is down to 30% and dropping (see data here). Even that is split between IE8 (the latest release that Windows XP, still about 40% of the Windows base, can use) and more recent releases, so the compulsion isn't as great. I suspect that IE9 users will encounter this sort of issue in more and more sites as the standards evolve to include more and more of the things that IE once did in a non-standard way, and sites are updated with little or no concern for IE if it doesn't support the new standards. The only recourse is to complain to Microsoft. Hopefully, they will eventually listen.


----------

